# Suggestion on Intel 8th Generation Build



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 5, 2017)

Dear All,

As my existing laptop is gone kaput after 7 years, its time for me to realize my long cherished dream for a nice desktop. I stay in Hyderabad and open for suggestions to buy online or locally and can even ask my relative to search in Delhi market. Also thinking to get the items from USA if possible. getting the RAM and SSD is quite easy for me.

Please find my replies below.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Gaming: Witcher series (1,2,3); Tomb Raider, Max Payne 3, Assasins Creed (all games). Programming and software like SAS 9.4, R & Python.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: Tricky. It's now 1.25 lac because no point in saving 20K.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: NO (Because I may not have the time and patience)

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10

*5. How much is hard drive space needed?*
Ans: 250 M.2 & 1 TB HDD. What is preferable M.2 + HDD or one single SSD of 1 TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of the monitor you have.*
Ans: No not now. May opt for Acer predator or a double monitor set-up after 1 year. As of now, I would be using it on my VU UHD TV. (I kind of understand the limitations)

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: No Speakers, Keyboard, Mouse & Monitor

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: Definitely by Jan 2018. Someone is traveling so will get my M.2 NVME and G.Skill Trident Z RAM from the USA

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Yes. (Many, but the last one was 2008.) Have dis-assembled and reassembled my laptop >10 times.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Hyderabad. I can get it locally or online or from USA (only items like M.2 SSD, RAM at max GTX 1070)

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: This is not a troll. I am confused whether I opt for ASUS STRIX or GIGABYTE AORUS. SHould I get my GTX 1070 or 1080 from the USA as the price difference is huge? If everything goes as planned then I will have my Graphics card Ram and Disk Drive from the USA by the end of December.


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 6, 2017)

This is what I have decide to get as my desktop configuration:

CPU                         Core i5 - 8600K
MoBo                      GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming
RAM                       G.SKILL Trident Z RGB Series DDR4 Memory Module (8GB X 2pcs, 3200Mhz)  USA
Storage                   Samsung M.2 960 EVO ( 250Gb) + WD Blue 1 Tb
Graphics Card       GIGABYTE GTX 1080 N1080WF3OC-8GD 8GB USA
Cabinet                   Coolermaster MasterBox 5 (One Side Tempered Glass)
PSU                         CORSAIR RM650X 650W
Power Backup       APC BX1000CI-IN Back-UPS 1.1kVA, 230V

Kindly let me know whether the powerback can manage my desktop and 50" VU LED TV for 2 minutes before the power back-up kicks-in.

Following items have been ordered from US, hopefully will receive all of them by end of December, 2017.

M.2 960 (Samsung)  *www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LYFKX41/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Gigabyte AORUS GTX 1080 (Rev 2.0) *www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0748KG9CK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Gigabyte AORUS Z370 Ultra Gaming MoBo
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075LC78QK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

G.Skill Trident Z RGB (2*8GB @ 3200MHz)
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MTDEYHU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=ALSNNIPTIUDG2&psc=1

Waiting for the inputs from other knowledgeable persons. Kindly pitch-in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2017)

A 600VA UPS for 1070/1080!!You need at least 1100VA UPS & that too not connected to your 50" LED TV.Similarly, go for 750W PSU especially with 1080.Also 1070 or 1080, it depends on which resolution you are aiming for.I am not a gamer so can't say for sure but from whatever I read here & other places, a 1080 is required if you are aiming for playing at 4K resolution.As for your TV back up, use a home inverter.UPS is not meant for 50" LED TVs.


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> A 600VA UPS for 1070/1080!!You need at least 1100VA UPS & that too not connected to your 50" LED TV.Similarly go for 750W PSU especially with 1080.Also 1070 or 1080,it depends on which resolution you are aiming for.I am not a gamer so can't say for sure but from whatever I read here & other places,a 1080 is required if you are aiming for playing at 4K resolution.As for your TV backup,use home inverter.UPS is not meant for 50" LED TVs.



Thank for your suggestion. I live in a gated community and so the power back-up kick-in within 30 seconds. I got your point and will do the necessary research before getting the final UPS. Till date my TV is anyways without any stabilizer or UPS since last 1.5 years.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Budget -126K

Intel Core i5 8400 -14500,
Gigabyte Z370 Auros Ultra Gaming -15000,
G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB(8GBx2) 3200Mhz -14000,
Corsair CX650M -6000,
Antec P8 Tempered Glass Panel -4500,
Zotac GTX1080 8GB Amp -44500,
Crucial MX300 1050GB SSD -22000,
APC 1.1 KVA -5500.
TOTAL -1,26,000.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -126K
> 
> Intel Core i5 8400 -14500,
> Gigabyte Z370 Auros Ultra Gaming -15000,
> ...



Weird AF choices.
No need to pair 8400 with Z370. 8700k is better option. Why cheap out on the case? 22k for SSD on 120k budget is plain stupid. 120-256 GB SSD is more than enough, can be paired with 3.5" HDD and budget saved can be utilized on other parts. Optane option is also present in case mobo has 2 m.2 slots.


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 7, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -126K
> 
> Intel Core i5 8400 -14500,
> Gigabyte Z370 Auros Ultra Gaming -15000,
> ...



Thank you for your input.

Do let me know the store location for the following items whose prices you have mentioned.

Intel Core i5 8400 -14500
APC 1.1 KVA -5500
Corsair CX650M -6000,
Antec P8 Tempered Glass Panel -4500


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 7, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Weird AF choices.
> No need to pair 8400 with Z370. 8700k is better option. Why cheap out on the case? 22k for SSD on 120k budget is plain stupid. 120-256 GB SSD is more than enough, can be paired with 3.5" HDD and budget saved can be utilized on other parts. Optane option is also present in case mobo has 2 m.2 slots.



What you mean "Weird AF choices" ?

8700K is out of budget. Since I am able to get 4 major parts from USA, will may move to 8500K


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2017)

Swetank Saroj said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> Do let me know the store location for the following items whose prices you have mentioned.
> 
> ...


*mdcomputers.in/

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 7, 2017)

Swetank Saroj said:


> What you mean "Weird AF choices" ?


He suggested a cheap case but a 22k ssd
*Edit: Total goes above 130k for that config. * 



Swetank Saroj said:


> 8700K is out of budget. Since I am able to get 4 major parts from USA, will may move to 8500K


You could get either a lower end Z370 mobo since you won't be overclocking or get 8600k in case you don't want to spend more on the CPU.


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 7, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> He suggested a cheap case but a 22k ssd
> *Edit: Total goes above 130k for that config. *
> 
> 
> You could get either a lower end Z370 mobo since you won't be overclocking or get 8600k in case you don't want to spend more on the CPU.



OK.

Do let me know a better one. I finally opted for Samsung M.2 960 250 GB and will add HDD of 1TB. I might upgrade to 8600K. But need a future proof cabinet which can manage liquid cook RGB fan.
Suggest one for me. Check my original post have already ordered the items.


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 7, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> www.mdcomputers.in
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Thank You!

Can you please let me know whether this cabinet will be good for 8600K combined with water cooling. Since I have ordered 4 major parts from USA and expecting t get them so I will have budget to increase to 8600K.


----------



## gta5 (Dec 7, 2017)

will you be able to send it back in case a part  fails ?

CPU is one of the least failing parts so you can consider that as well getting from there if it saves you enough money

dont pick Corsair CXm.. go with Corsair  TX 650m @Rs 6500 or Corsair RM 650x at Rs 8300 preferably if you have budget


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 7, 2017)

Guyz I need your suggestions and views on the following.

COOLER MASTER MID TOWER CABINET (ATX) - MASTERBOX 5 TRANSPARENT SIDE PANEL (BLACK)

CORSAIR SMPS RM650X - 650 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION FULLY MODULAR PSU


----------



## gta5 (Dec 7, 2017)

The ram that you ordered  Gskill TridentZ  3200mhz 8gbx2 RGB  is showing 239 $ in that amazon link that comes to Rs 15,500 same ram is Rs 16,250 on vedant

RAM G.SKILL    16GB (8GBX2) DDR4 - 3200 MHZ TRIDENT Z RGB SERIES F4-3200C16D-16GTZR

unless Gskill has international warranty this appears to be a bad deal.. 

buy from vedant or mdcomputers wherever it is cheaper after shipping

POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR RMX SERIES™ RM650X — 650 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED FULLY MODULAR PSU


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 7, 2017)

gta5 said:


> The ram that you ordered  Gskill TridentZ  3200mhz 8gbx2 RGB  is showing 239 $ in that amazon link that comes to Rs 15,500 same ram is Rs 16,250 on vedant
> 
> RAM G.SKILL    16GB (8GBX2) DDR4 - 3200 MHZ TRIDENT Z RGB SERIES F4-3200C16D-16GTZR
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the link.

Yes I understand the challenge of not having warranty validity in India. But since I know people who travel frequently can manage it.

My only concern is the items should not be DOA because then it will be a mess for now and things will get delay big time.


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 7, 2017)

gta5 said:


> will you be able to send it back in case a part  fails ?
> 
> CPU is one of the least failing parts so you can consider that as well getting from there if it saves you enough money
> 
> dont pick Corsair CXm.. go with Corsair  TX 650m @Rs 6500 or Corsair RM 650x at Rs 8300 preferably if you have budget



Yes I understand the challenge of not having warranty validity in India. But since I know people who travel frequently can manage it.

My only concern is the items should not be DOA because then it will be a mess for now and things will get delay big time.

Yes already considered RM650X.


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 12, 2017)

Since I am getting i58600K as my CPU. Which CPU cooler should I opt?

CoolerMaster Hyper 212X

OR

Arctic Freezer i32CO

I have opted for CoolerMaster MasterBox 5.

Suggestion on LED based RGB fans for Cabinet will be appreciated


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 12, 2017)

That cabinet has very bad airflow!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2017)

Swetank Saroj said:


> Since I am getting i58600K as my CPU. Which CPU cooler should I opt?
> 
> CoolerMaster Hyper 212X
> 
> ...


NZXT S340 Elite is a better case (don't go for Masterbox *Lite* 5).
Hyper 212x is ok for moderate overclocks. For OC to 5 GHz or if you just want a quieter pc, consider Noctua NH-D15 or MasterLiquid 240.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2017)

@OP: Do u want to show-off the cabinet with LED lighting ?
If Yes, then go ahead with RGB lighting and tempered glass cabinets.

Other wise u can save money and get better processor and GPU.
Trident RGB is highly overpriced and makes no sense in buying.

Invest your money wisely and gain more in performance.

and 22k for an SSD is too much, u only need 256GB or 512 GB SSD max for gaming. 1050GB is too much and waste for gaming requirements only.

Corsair Carbide Spec series is also good cabinet with excellent air flow.

U can buy Core i7 8700 and decent cooler (since u r not into overclocking)
Dont go for liquid cooling (overkill for your requirement)


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 12, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> That cabinet has very bad airflow!!



Any reason for your comment?

I chose it based on the following review and details available on Tomshardware

Best Cases


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 12, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> @OP: Do u want to show-off the cabinet with LED lighting ?
> If Yes, then go ahead with RGB lighting and tempered glass cabinets.
> 
> Other wise u can save money and get better processor and GPU.
> ...



Hi,

Yes. its a kind of show-off. Actually assembling a nice gaming desktop is one of my long cherished dream. My now dead laptop (kind-off as no video output) lasted me for 7 years and the same I would be using my desktop. Although I am getting a GTX 1080 and so and so. Wont be gaming a lot. AS I said its more of a dream.

Have already got Gigabyte Z370, GTX 1080, Samsung m.2 960 256 GB and Trident Z Ram. Will get them in my hand next Monday.

Have decided to get i5 8600K ( i7 8700 will increase the budget again by 7 K). Next year December or early Q1 2019 will get Accer z53 as monitor or any other monitor worth $800 USD.

Have planned to get Logitech G900 Chaos after 6-7 months.

Should I get the SMPS Corsair RM650X from the US. What are the demerits apart from warranty?


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 13, 2017)

Swetank Saroj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes. its a kind of show-off. Actually assembling a nice gaming desktop is one of my long cherished dream. My now dead laptop (kind-off as no video output) lasted me for 7 years and the same I would be using my desktop. Although I am getting a GTX 1080 and so and so. Wont be gaming a lot. AS I said its more of a dream.
> 
> ...


Nice config. No other demerits. 
Consider a NZXT Hue Plus or Corsair Node Commaner for integrated LED lighting. Both integrate with respective company's RGB fans and Coolers and LED strips  I personally am eyeing NZXT since i find their fans are more subtle than corsairs and the Infnity Mirror in Kraken 42/52 coolers is just awesome

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 13, 2017)

For ultimate performance, consider a 500GB NVME drive to remove all IO bottlenecks

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2017)

He is making a gaming rig,not a system for algo trading.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Swetank Saroj said:


> Any reason for your comment?
> 
> I chose it based on the following review and details available on Tomshardware
> 
> Best Cases


Masterbox 5 & Masterbox Lite 5 are different cabinets,Tomshardware review is for Masterbox 5 not Masterbox Lite 5.
MasterBox 5 - Black with MeshFlow Front Panel (B2B) | Cooler Master
MasterBox Lite 5 | Cooler Master


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 15, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> He is making a gaming rig,not a system for algo trading.


 Well Load times when scene changes

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 15, 2017)

Waise you can try RAIDing two NVMEs for Double Ultimate Performance  

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 15, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Waise you can try RAIDing two NVMEs for Double Ultimate Performance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


No man, a 1050 GB SSD is Quadruple Ultimate   



Spoiler



Sarcasm intended


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 15, 2017)

I was talking 2x1TB 960 PROs in RAID 0... 
Now we are talking exponential increases in Ultimacy, not boring old geometric ....  

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 15, 2017)

Plain having fun now 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 19, 2017)

I have received all the items. Will soon upload the pictures.

Thank you guyz for your help and support. Will share the pictures and videos soon.

Here is the final build (items):
CPU Core i5 - 8600K
CPU Cooler CM HYPER 212 LED (RED)
MoBo GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming
RAM G.SKILL Trident Z RGB Series DDR4 Memory Module (8GB X 2pcs, 3200Mhz)
Storage Samsung M.2 960 EVO ( 250Gb) + WD Blue 1 Tb
Graphics Card GIGABYTE GTX 1080 GV-N1080AORUS-8GD R2
NZXT SOURCE 340 ELITE Matt Black (Side Tempered)
PSU CORSAIR RM650X 650W
Power Backup APC BX1000CI-IN Back-UPS 1.1kVA, 230V


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 20, 2017)

How much did you pay for the PSU?


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 20, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> How much did you pay for the PSU?


I got all the items from Hyderabad except RAM, MoBo, GTX 1080 & M.2 NVME which are from USA.

For PSU i paid 8800 plus 1.5% card charges.


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2017)

Looks Awesome 
Do post Final build pics


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 20, 2017)

Total Damage?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 21, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Total Damage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



CPU Core i5 - 8600K                                                                                                                              20,800                                                                                      
CPU Cooler CM HYPER 212 LED (RED)                                                                                              2,740
MoBo GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming                                                                                   9,586  ( paid in USD)
RAM G.SKILL Trident Z RGB Series DDR4 Memory Module (8GB X 2pcs, 3200Mhz)          15,742  ( paid in USD)
Storage Samsung M.2 960 EVO ( 250Gb)                                                                                             8.891  (Paid in USD)
WD Blue 1 Tb                                                                                                                                               3,299 
Dragon War Combo Keyboard + Mouse RGB                                                                                      1,699
Graphics Card GIGABYTE GTX 1080 GV-N1080AORUS-8GD R2                                              38,000  (Paid in USD)
NZXT SOURCE 340 ELITE Matt Black (Side Tempered)                                                                 8,000
PSU CORSAIR RM650X 650W                                                                                                               8,932
Power Backup APC BX1000CI-IN Back-UPS 1.1kVA, 230V                                                             5,481
Thermaltek Blue LED Fan (2 Nos)                                                                                                         1,320
LG Ext DVD Writer                                                                                                                                    1.523
Windows 10 Pro                                                                                                                                             939
*
TOTAL* *~ 1,27,000*


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 21, 2017)

Swetank Saroj said:


> CPU Core i5 - 8600K                                                                                                                              20,800
> CPU Cooler CM HYPER 212 LED (RED)                                                                                              2,740
> MoBo GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming                                                                                   9,586  ( paid in USD)
> RAM G.SKILL Trident Z RGB Series DDR4 Memory Module (8GB X 2pcs, 3200Mhz)          15,742  ( paid in USD)
> ...


Nice. You Saved at least 20-25k by getting stuff from US. How come 939 for Win10 pro?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 21, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Looks Awesome
> Do post Final build pics



These are few pictures of final build. Haven't removed the plastic from tempered side as I am scared of my kids.



Spoiler


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Dec 21, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Nice. You Saved at least 20-25k by getting stuff from US. How come 939 for Win10 pro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk



From www.psngames.org 

Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (OEM/Retail)

OEM is ~$9 Retail is ~$17. One can use PayTm for payment but additional transaction charges of Rs 286. I opted for OEW but its better to get Retail. Needed to cal MS support for complete activation.


----------



## vivek g delhi (Dec 22, 2017)

Swetank Saroj said:


> From www.psngames.org
> 
> Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (OEM/Retail)
> 
> OEM is ~$9 Retail is ~$17. One can use PayTm for payment but additional transaction charges of Rs 286. I opted for OEW but its better to get Retail. Needed to cal MS support for complete activation.


Ah. Price is too good to be true

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2017)

vivek g delhi said:


> Ah. *Price is too good to be true*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


It is!These keys/versions are not meant to be sold to typical home customers even if they are valid keys.Basically your money is not going to MS but individuals who are violating their terms & conditions by which they got these keys from MS/3rd parties.

A "true win 10 OEM" costs ~$100:
Windows 10 Home - 64-bit - OEM - Newegg.com

I would rather donate money to charities instead of giving it to guys who most probably don't declare it in their income tax return of whatever country they are in or declare it as their personal income with much lower tax rates.MS at least pay taxes on their income at standard rates.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is!These keys/versions are not meant to be sold to typical home customers even if they are valid keys.Basically your money is not going to MS but individuals who are violating their terms & conditions by which they got these keys from MS/3rd parties.
> 
> A "true win 10 OEM" costs ~$100:
> Windows 10 Home - 64-bit - OEM - Newegg.com
> ...


The problem it not all think it that way, otherwise the world would have been a far far better place to live. "Perfect World"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2017)

It's not like that,even using "ahem" windows is better.In both cases money is not going to MS but at least when you donate to a charity you know your money will be put to good use compared to giving it to people with no legitimate business relation to MS.


----------



## Swetank Saroj (Jan 24, 2018)

Out of the following 3, which monitor should I purchase.

LG 34" Curved Monitor - 34UC79G

Alienware 34 Curved Gaming Monitor - AW2518HW 

Which one should I get. I am confused, I like to get a 34" curved screen with IPS panel whereas Alienware is TN panel and G-sync compatible.

Both will cost me around 45K


----------



## Swetank Saroj (May 4, 2018)

Swetank Saroj said:


> Out of the following 3, which monitor should I purchase.
> 
> LG 34" Curved Monitor - 34UC79G
> 
> ...



Any suggestion or guidance on the above query?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2018)

IPS panels have better colour reproduction & bigger screen is better for gaming but its resolution is 2560*1080 whereas alienware has only 1080p FHD resolution which seems kinda waste for a 1080 which is capable of 1440p gaming.


----------

